# Glock 33



## umreb2002 (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Glock 33? I'm looking for something that is a comfortable concealed carry. All the reviews I've read online seem to be pretty good.


----------



## umreb2002 (Jan 17, 2010)

I already have a SW M&P 40. Wonder if it would make sense to get the Glock 27 so I'm shooting the same ammo. 

Looking for thoughts... Thanks


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the G23 in 40S&W and I like it alot.

I understand the need to shorten the grip to make it more concealable but after test firing a G27 rental at a range I didn't like it. I didn't feel I had control of the weapon with my little finger hanging off the end of the grip. Just me.

Then the argument well just buy a grip extension - if you're going to do that then go ahead and get a compact - it would then be the same legnth.

Alot of people really like the subcompact Glocks - I'm just not one of them. My suggestion is to find one you can rent or borrow and try it for yourself.:smt023


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I just purchased one about 3 weeks ago and love it, I put about 400 rounds through it and no problems so now its my everyday carry. Its a little snappy but its accurate and I do good with it. I think its a good choice for cc and wouldn't trade it for the world.:smt023


----------



## Tackman2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a G23 that has been nothing but good. Last year I bought a match 40 to 9 barrel, 4 G19 magazines and an extractor for a G19. Those ran about $200 and my G23 turned into a G19. In about 5 minutes I can leave the house with a 40 or a 9mm. I could also buy the 357 sig barrel, mags and extractor if the urge hit. Needless to say I'm happy with it (I mean them)!


----------

